# Will jumping off couch hurt my puppy?



## bounds_kathryn

My breeder informed me that I shouldn't let my 8 week old puppy to jump off the couch for 2 years (about 2 feet high) because it would hurt his hips. I am very careful to prevent hip dysplasia and selected a quality puppy from a quality breeder and I don't want to mess this up. BUT 2 years? 2 feet high? I love to cuddle him but he is fearless and leaps off the couch when he's done. He's either going to have to stay off or I'm going to relax. Is my breeder right or is she being over cautious? 
Put a picture in for fun


----------



## cloudpump

Good luck with that.


----------



## konathegsd

I don?t think 2? will harm anything. I wouldn?t do any thing much higher than that. Especially out of the car


----------



## tim_s_adams

Yes, relax, somewhat. What your breeder told you is TECHNICALLY correct. And a puppy that young can injure themselves by jumping from 2' high. So, don't make it a frequent thing until he's grown some more.

That being said, puppies will be puppies, so don't worry about every little time your puppy jumps. Just don't let him make it a habit!

My backyard has a deck that has 3 steps down to the yard. My puppy never uses the steps, she jumps. She's now 11 months, and never has been injured...but it can happen, so it's all about risk versus benefit! 

The MAIN thing is to make sure that the jumping is not so frequent that it's going to harm them. Use common sense, don't let your puppy jump from too high too often, and you'll be fine!


----------



## car2ner

I've read "no stairs until 2" and I thought, "no way I am carrying a full grown dog up and down stairs". As your dog gets bigger and more graceful you will see if your pup is likely to hurt themselves. Frankly, by 6 months your pup might be able to just climb up and down without jumping. I'd be more concerned about jumping off of the bed if you let him up there. 

I've also read, no zooming around the yard making tight turns. Well, no one told my gal-dog when she was just a pup, she has got some crazy herding instinct or something because she is constantly zooming around me and and zig zagging behind me. Like everything else in life, moderation. Your dog has to move and work muscles to help them grow strong, just easy does it and a little at a time. Try to reduce activities that jar the joints.


----------



## Dragon67155

I had rsaw a you tube video that said the same thing your breeder told you. That being said my girl was going up and down stairs before she should have and she's a zoomer as well. Then again my girl jumped out of the jeep when she didn't want to go for a ride. It's low to the ground but still. Oh and that picture is too cute!!


----------



## Dainerra

like everything else, common sense and moderation. Don't let the pup make a habit of flying leaps off the couch. With a very young puppy, I wouldn't let them jump on and off the couch at all. No flying up and down the steps at ANY age. I teach from puppyhood to take each step on the stairs and no jumping to skip the last few.


----------



## bounds_kathryn

Thanks for the help! That makes me feel better about the few times he has jumped off. Sounds like moderation is key.


----------

